# [Acquisto] Stampante Laser "personale" per Linux

## codarin

Ciao a tutti,

volevo sapere se qualcuno di voi ha a casetta sua una stampante laser di basso costo (sia di acquisto che di manutenzione/ricarica) che funziona con Linux decentemente...

Mi sono fato quasi comprare da una HP Lj 1010 che poi ho notato (su linuxprinting.org) che forse va forse no....

Voi ne avete qualcuna da consigliare?

Grazie

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io ho un HL-5030 della Brothers e va benissimo

----------

## earcar

Io ho una Samsung ML-1710 che costa poco (l'ho pagata una bazzeccola) e va benissimo.

----------

## lxnay

Brother HL-5040, va da dio. Su linuxprinting.org, se cups non ha i driver, trovi il file .ppd che funziona alla perfezione.

----------

## shev

Io le brother le sconsiglio vivamente, ne abbiamo parecchie al lavoro e vanno una peggio dell'altra, sia modelli piccoli che più grossi. Costano più d'assistenza che a ricomprarle... saremo sfortunati, ma di certo non acquisterei Brother. Io punterei sulle HP, che imho restano le migliori per rapporto prezzo/prestazioni/qualità (al lavoro ne abbiamo molte di laser HP, grosse e piccole, e vanno tutte divinamente. Sarà fortuna, chissà).

Ribadisco, nulla di personale con la Brother, magari siamo stati noi sfortunati con quella ventina di stampanti. Mi limito a riportare la mia esperienza, nulla più.

My 2 cents

----------

## gutter

 *shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> Ribadisco, nulla di personale con la Brother, magari siamo stati noi sfortunati con quella ventina di stampanti. Mi limito a riportare la mia esperienza, nulla più.
> ...

 

Se la statistica è fatta da 20 stampanti penso proprio che non si dovrebbe parlare di sfortuna  :Wink: 

----------

## shev

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Se la statistica è fatta da 20 stampanti penso proprio che non si dovrebbe parlare di sfortuna 

 

Bhe, considera che le stampanti sono una ventina, i modelli tre o quattro. Magari abbiamo beccato uno o due modelli nati male come progettazione, capita anche alle migliori ditte di sbagliare qualche prodotto. Avendo avuto a che fare con stampanti Brother solo in questa occasione, non posso estendere il mio giudizio in senso assoluto, l'ho riportato solo per informazione: se dovessi acquistare una laser adesso, io non credo opterei per una Brother, anche se magari ora fa le stampanti migliori sul mercato.

----------

## gutter

Quello che volvo dire è che se venti stampanti della stessa società hanno problemi vari (riconducibili ad una cattiva progettazione o altro) credo che non valga assolutamente la pena comprarne altre e che la tua opinione risulta molto attendibile vista la casistica a tua disposizione.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *shev wrote:*   

> Io le brother le sconsiglio vivamente, ne abbiamo parecchie al lavoro e vanno una peggio dell'altra....

 

Boh la mia va da dio e l'ho pagata poco 150E

----------

## federico

 *earcar wrote:*   

> Io ho una Samsung ML-1710 che costa poco (l'ho pagata una bazzeccola) e va benissimo.

 

Ho la stessa !

----------

## mrfree

 *Quote:*   

> Io ho una Samsung ML-1710 che costa poco (l'ho pagata una bazzeccola) e va benissimo.

 

L'ho anche io, va benissimo   :Wink: 

----------

## Syylk

Qui HP LJ 2500L, e se non fosse che ho fatto la cazzata di comprare il modello senza vassoio aggiuntivo (comodissimo!), sarebbe uno dei prodotti dei quali sono piu' soddisfatto. Laser, a colori, veloce, con interprete PostScript 3 a bordo (immaginate quanto sia veloce col sistema di stampa Linux/Unix che ha il PS come linguaggio di resa pagine intermedio!), e mi costo' 800E un anno e mezzo fa.

Ora credo sia stata sostituita dal modello 2550L, sempre a prezzo molto ragionevole.

Costano un po' i toner (75E l'uno, e sono quattro!), ma considerato che fanno oltre 10'000 pagine l'uno...

La consiglio a chiunque voglia il colore senza rinunciare alla solidita' e alla stabilita' delle laser.

----------

## klaudyo

 *Syylk wrote:*   

> Qui HP LJ 2500L, e se non fosse che ho fatto la cazzata di comprare il modello senza vassoio aggiuntivo (comodissimo!), sarebbe uno dei prodotti dei quali sono piu' soddisfatto. Laser, a colori, veloce, con interprete PostScript 3 a bordo (immaginate quanto sia veloce col sistema di stampa Linux/Unix che ha il PS come linguaggio di resa pagine intermedio!), e mi costo' 800E un anno e mezzo fa.
> 
> Ora credo sia stata sostituita dal modello 2550L, sempre a prezzo molto ragionevole.
> 
> Costano un po' i toner (75E l'uno, e sono quattro!), ma considerato che fanno oltre 10'000 pagine l'uno...
> ...

 

Ho la solita stampante ed ho fatto il solito errore! L'ho comprata senza vassoio per i fogli...... adesso se ne stanno lì a ciondolare in bella vista.....  :Mad: 

----------

## BlackBelt

Io ho la Samsung ML-1520 che costa meno della 1710 e funziona bene comunque...

----------

## paolo

UP UP per Samsung ML-1520   :Cool: 

Già solo leggere "Linux" sulla scatola...

----------

## innerbrain

Anch'io ho una Samsung ML-1710 messa su gentoo e condivisa in rete con Samba...va una bomba!!!

----------

## codarin

Ciao a tutti,

ma la samsung ML1520 (non 10) funziona su Linux?

Ero andato sul sito Samsung e dicevano di non supportarla... supportavano solo la 1510.... 

dico questo poichè il prezzo è buonissimo...

dico anche perchè la troverei nel negozio sotto casa... per le altre faccio piu fatica...

Quindi mi dite che la 1520 funziona bene sotto Linux, con che linguaggi (ha un PCL?) 

Grzzie

----------

## Syylk

Rispondo alla domanda principale con una risposta generica e "di principio".

Vai a botta sicura se la stampante ha un interprete postscript a bordo, indipendentemente da marca, modello e qualsiasi altra caratteristica. In genere costano un po' di piu', ma avrai la garanzia di poter stampare TUTTO e molto rapidamente da qualsiasi versione di Linux.

----------

## federico

 *codarin wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> ma la samsung ML1520 (non 10) funziona su Linux?

 

Effettivamente anche su www.linuxprinting.org , il sito di riferimento per questo topic, e' menzionata come supportata la 1510 ma della 1520 non vi e' traccia.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Mi accodo  :Smile: 

Devo acquistare una stapante laser a colori per un piccolo ufficio.

Le candidate sarebbero queste 2:

Xerox Phaser 6100DB

HP Laserjet 2550L

qualcuno le ha, o a avuto modo di provarle?

Di HP ho già altre macchine, ma non ho mai avuto per le mani un xerox...è affidabile?L'assistenza?

gracias

----------

## BlueInGreen

Posto la mia esperienza.

Samsung ML 1510 comprata oggi. Installata adesso.

Configurata con cups con meno di 3 minuti.

(se si usava già una stampante basta scaricare il file pdd da linuxprinting.org e metterlo in /usr/share/cups/model e poi aggiungere la stampante tramite browser sul server cups). 14 ppm

Provata anche su win. Stesse prestazioni. Stampa anche in modalità "Toner Save" sotto gentoo (sul manuale c'è scritto che su mac os questa modalità non funziona). Semplice ed economica (affare da 80 euro). Soddisfatto.

Solo che adesso non so più dove mettere la lampada da tavolo....   :Laughing: 

Suerte

----------

## Sparker

Anche se in ritardo, porto la mia esperienza diretta con la LaserJet 1010

 *codarin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mi sono fato quasi comprare da una HP Lj 1010 che poi ho notato (su linuxprinting.org) che forse va forse no....
> 
> 

 

NON comprate assolutamente HP LaserJet 1010 o 1012.

Come riportato su linuxprinting funzionano parzialmente, o meglio funzionano perfettamente ma dopo 2/3 processi di stampa si rifiutano di accettare ulteriori lavori ed è necessario il reset fisico.

Secondo gli sviluppatori dei driver questo problema è dovuto ad una tecnologia sotto brevetto  :Confused:  e che quindi non possono integrare nei diver hpijs, che sono sotto GPL.

Mah, che brevetto sarà poi mai...

----------

## zoto

Anch'io ho una ML-1520 e, installando i driver dati dalla samsung, utilizzandola con cups funziona ottimamaente.

----------

## lan

io ho una samsung ML-1710 P  va benissimo 0 problemi, costo contenuto Ottima direi 

con i driver foomatic è una bomba!!

----------

